# Tractors get New Homw



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well with this nice weather I got the fewer and had to go rescue a couple of tractors needing a new home. One is a 1955 Farmall 400 and the other is what is known as a Leroi tractair. Don't know much about it other than it' seems to be part AC and Leroi. Engine is stuck in the Leroi. We put gas and a battery in the 400 and it fired right up for the first time in 2 years. Not sure whats happening but haven't found any new Case tractors yet this year.   
caseman-d


----------

